# Charging Battery



## gotama (19/8/15)

So i saw on Skyblue they give advise on battery charging : http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Batteries

what concerns me about buying a mod was these two points :

Do not overdischarge(<2.5V)/overcharge (>4.2V) this will permanently damage the battery.
Do not attempt to charge batteries that have dropped below 1.5V

How will i be able to know what volt the batter is on? this seems confusing to me hoping someone can clear my confusion here

Regards


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/8/15)

All the new MODS will stop charging when the battery is full.

They have build in protection.Some of them will also display the current charge on the device displayed in Volts.

All depends what Mod you buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gotama (19/8/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> All the new MODS will stop charging when the battery is full.
> 
> They have build in protection.Some of them will also display the current charge on the device displayed in Volts.
> 
> All depends what Mod you buy.



Im planning on buying the IPV d2 From you actually hahah  end of the month


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/8/15)

Great.I hope I will still have stock left.They are selling very fast.


----------



## SHiBBY (19/8/15)

I think it's more for people who make use of mech mods which have no way of indicating... well... anything at all. It's SUPER important to have

a) An resistance meter that can check the resistance of your entire atomizer, coils fitted and
b) A Voltmeter to check the voltage of your battery(ies)

As mentioned, most regulated mods will have both of these features built in so that sorts you out, but if not alternatively you will need something like the *SMOK Omnimeter* and a decent battery charger like the *Nitecore D2* that manages your batteries in terms of charge rate and what is considered "full charge" voltage, and displays all of these values to you. When firing a mech mod, you will notice a drastic drop in performance once the voltage approaches around 3V, at which point I usually change them. A battery at 2.5V will hardly produce anything in a mech mod in terms of vapor, so I think you'll seldomly risk pushing it this low. When it stops producing vapor, there really isn't any point is there?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gotama (19/8/15)

Ahh ok thanks guys, Makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (19/8/15)

Also most of the regulated mods these days will tell you when the battery you have in there is too low


----------



## Jan (19/8/15)

The question is what is defined as volt. Bare with me... The reading a battery will give hugely differs if the battery is under load or not. Simply measuring the volts with a normal voltmeter does not really tell you anything. Any experts that can help?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (19/8/15)

Jan said:


> The question is what is defined as volt. Bare with me... The reading a battery will give hugely differs if the battery is under load or not. Simply measuring the volts with a normal voltmeter does not really tell you anything. Any experts that can help?


Charge voltage of a battery has no relation to voltage under load. The nominal charge (measured with a volt meter and open circuit) should not be less than 2.5V nor should it be higher than 4.2V

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (19/8/15)

Jan said:


> The question is what is defined as volt. Bare with me... The reading a battery will give hugely differs if the battery is under load or not. Simply measuring the volts with a normal voltmeter does not really tell you anything. Any experts that can help?



On a regulated mod, the voltage displayed while vaping is the supply voltage, i.e. voltage at which the coil is being fired at. The voltage displayed at rest will be the same as that in a voltmeter, seeing as the battery will not be under any significant load (the circuitry alone requires hardly anything at all). Thus, to clarify, the voltages specified by the manufacturer will be that of the battery in an open circuit, or a battery that is not under load.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan (19/8/15)

thx


----------

